# probleme de mise en veille automatique non programée



## jean.sarkissian (3 Mars 2010)

bonsoir, 

je suis en vacances et j'ai un gros probleme. Mon PB G4 se met en veille toute les 30 secondes apres demarage du dd.
De plus aucune des pref.sys n'ont étés modifiées.
Je vous raconte  pas le calvaire pour écrire ce post.
J'ai éssayé plusieurs solutions pour résoudre ce problème (éxtinxion, retrait de la batterie, demmarage sur secteur, etc.) mais cela sans succès.

Je compte sur vous pour m'aider a resoudre ce probleme.

je vous remercient d'avance pour toutes les réponses que vous pourrez m'apporter.

PS:j'ai des fichiers très importants a envoyer par mail et ceci m'est impossible en 30 seconde (parfois moins).


----------

